# Soshine SC-C3 Intelligent Rapid Charger



## UnknownVT (Feb 12, 2008)

This charger has been discussed on CPF - it's the one like the Sony BCG-34HRM(F4) (link to Amazon)

I got it from DealExtreme (in Hong Kong) - link to their Page on the charger.






there is now some cosmetic difference with the one I got - 
mine was backordered - so it may have come straight from the factory or distribution warehouse - ie: it may be of pretty recent manufacture.

It looks the same as the main pic on Soshine's own page on the charger.

One of things I noticed was the *UL* mark on the bottom of the card -





_BUT_ this is not reflected on the label of the charger itself -







So this is open to speculation - 
do they have or not have UL listing?

Another discreprency is the AAA charge current -
on the label it is shown for AAA as 525mA x2; 263mA x4

But the back of the card shows -




for AAA 1-2pcs 640mA; 3-4pcs 320mA.

The latter higher current specs for AAAs is also on the specs at Soshine's own page on the charger.

"_AAA Charge Current: 640mA when charging 2 AAA rechargeable Batteries - 320mA with 4 AAA Batteries_" 

The instruction sheet -







also show the AAA charge current to be 640mA x2; and 320mA x4 (bottom right corner of second page).

Although it's obviously still open to doubt - 
I think the higher current is correct.

I am not an expert on chargers - this is probably the most sophisticated charger I have to date - I have now charged separately 2x 1000mAh AAA NiMH which were depleted in my MP3 players - they were low enough to cause the players to power down. 

I charged them singly (so the charger has independent channels) and they both reached full in less than 1 hour. When used in the MP3 player - the battery indicator showed full (whereas from my old charger - sometimes they would not quite show full)

The batteries did *not* get hot - only just noticably warmer - possibly toward the +ve end.

Another thing to beware of is that the cable supplied has a European round pin plug.





However the socket/recepticle on the charger itself is for a pretty standard equipment cable - but be sure to get the version that is rounded -





There is also an one-button *Refresh* function which I haven't tried yet - 
I have a set of 4 NiMH AA's that are a bit marginal - so I'll try those later - and report back.

Overall I like this charger - especially for the price I got it $13.98 shipped.

I placed my order at DealExtreme on Jan/16 - the charger was backordered - so it was not shipped until Jan/25 - DealExtreme offered the option to cancel the order the day before - fortunately for me I didn't, as it was shipped the very next day...... despite airmail - it still took its time and arrived yesterday Feb/11.

There are more pics at the DealExtreme page 
especially the Users' photos where there is one of the circuit.


----------



## AdamThirnis (Feb 12, 2008)

I got one of these from DX - came with the 2-pin plug. Can't go wrong at the price. Mine is very noisy though - makes a high pitched squeal.


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 12, 2008)

AdamThirnis said:


> Mine is very noisy though - makes a high pitched squeal.


 
Yes, I noticed that there wre some complaints about noise in the reviews over at DX - 
fortunately mine does not seem to make any noise - even when I hold my ear close. So no complaints there for mine.

I just tried the Refresh on my marginal 1800mAh NiMH AA's - a pair - 
if I place them side-by-side then the left one would flash error on start up (eg: position 1&2, or 2&3) 
however if I place them apart (1&3) then the charger will start charging - I was doing that to confirm about noise.

But when I placed the batteries apart (1&3) and press the Refresh button the charger again will flash error - 
I think it's the batteries - they are as I said marginal - I normally would have tossed them, except I now use them to maintain the clock in an appliance that I use with an AC adaptor.

So those are on charge now, and I'll check when the charger thinks they're "full", then see if the Refresh works then.

But since the batteries really are marginal - this may not be such a valid test.

However the fact that the charger actually recognized that there was something amiss with the batteries is a good indication.

(note about the marginal batteries - JWin brand 1800mAh - bought Sept/2003 used extensively in digicam for 21 months, cycled with 2 other sets of 4 (RoV 1600mAh) - so probably about 100 cycles, discharge was to camera powering down - C/2 charger - but now although they do still charge up to just below 1.4V their "flash Amps" on my DMM are < 1Amp (my other NiMH manage about 3.5-4A), and after 1 day ~0.75A - marginal is the best word for them)

_EDIT to ADD_ - the "Flash Amps" on my cheapo DMM always seemed much lower compared to others' reports (by about 2.5x). I am only using these as a relative indicator for the health of the batteries and _NOT_ absolute readings.


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 13, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> So those are on charge now, and I'll check when the charger thinks they're "full", then see if the Refresh works then.


 
It took the charger about 2.5 hours to end the charge on 2 of these marginal 1800mAh batteries - this is over the expected time of about 2 hours. However although they did get noticably warm - they were not hot at any time.

DMM shows fresh off the charger voltages - 1.577V and 1.591V, with flash amps at just over 1 going down to about 0.82A more or less as previously.

_EDIT to ADD_ - the "Flash Amps" on my cheapo DMM always seemed much lower compared to others' reports (by about 2.5x). I am only using these as a relative indicator for the health of the batteries and _NOT_ absolute readings.

I then tried the Refresh on these - again next to each other (and in pos 1&4) the charger still flashes error. In pos 1&3 or 2&4 the charger will charge, but using Refresh will flash error.

I also tried one battery at a time - will charge in any position, but flashes error if the refresh is tried (for both the freshly charged marginal batteries).

So I guess these "marginal" batteries are just too far gone, and I cannot use the refresh on these.

I may try my other old batteries - 1600mAh RayOVac NiMH in the refresh cycle tomorrow.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 13, 2008)

Doubt the UL symbol is legit, probably just included it in the slew of symbols because everyone else has one.


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 13, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Doubt the UL symbol is legit, probably just included it in the slew of symbols because everyone else has one.


 
I don't think their previous packaging had the UL symbol - 
and previous discussions on CPF pointed out this charger did not have UL listing -
that's why I commented on the appearance of the UL symbol on the packaging.


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 13, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> I may try my other old batteries - 1600mAh RayOVac NiMH in the refresh cycle tomorrow.


 
The old RoV 1600mAh would not do a refresh either (flashes error).

So I have a Kodak Pre-Charged (2100mAh LSD) in the refresh cycle -
it only just finished the discharge after about 3 hours 
(the battery was used in a 1AA flashlight for a reasonable while, but probably still had quite a bit of charge left) - 
it has just started the charge cycle - which I would expect to finish in about 2+ hours.


----------



## Bones (Feb 13, 2008)

It's good to get some definitive feedback on this charger UnknownVT.

It is the only one I know of in this price range with the essential refresh function.



UnknownVT said:


> I don't think their previous packaging had the UL symbol -
> and previous discussions on CPF pointed out this charger did not have UL listing -
> that's why I commented on the appearance of the UL symbol on the packaging.



The largest e-commerce company in China claims it has the CE certification for sure, which I tend to believe is at least as stringent as the UL certification:

http://worcell.trustpass.alibaba.com ... SC.C3.html

I was reviewing the prior thread you mentioned, and it would be interesting to see images of the latest circuit board if you are up to a dismantle.

You may recall there was a detailed comparision with the Sony's circuit board in that thread.

YGXX user image of the Soshine SC-C3 circuit board:

http://www.ygxx.com/UserFiles ... 200653213134436.jpg

YGXX user image of the Soshine SC-C3 circuit board underside:

http://www.ygxx.com/UserFiles/2006-5/3/200653213135401.jpg

PCHome user image of the Sony BCG-34HRMD circuit board:

http://att.jd-bbs.com/day ... FXqtIUMT26xP.jpg

PCHome user image of the Sony BCG-34HRMD circuit board underside:

http://att.jd-bbs.com/day ... XBzg3NWvZleP.jpg

YGXX source page:

http://translate.google.com/translate ... ygxx.com

PCHome source page:

http://www.google.com/translate ... pchome.net

Prior thread referenced:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com ... t=181600


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 13, 2008)

Refresh -

The charging part of the cycle has finished it was about 2 hours possibly less, but more than 1.5 hours.

The Kodak Pre-Charged 2100mAh - read 1.486V off the charger - flash amps on my cheapo DMM was about 3.9A - then the voltage was 1.466V.

_EDIT to ADD_ - the "Flash Amps" on my cheapo DMM always seemed much lower compared to others' reports (by about 2.5x). I am only using these as a relative indicator for the health of the batteries and _NOT_ absolute readings.

So it seems that the battery has had a reasonably full charge - 
I can't really say anything about the Refresh - as this Kodak Pre-Charge was in good shape to begin with. 

But the refresh does seem to work (discharge then charge) with a battery in reasonable condition.

Pity it doesn't seem to want to work with marginal batteries - that is what I would want it for - to resuscitate marginal batteries.

My old RoV 1600mAh NiMH AA I would consider in (surprisingly) good condition - used a lot but never to my knowledge abused - so I was kind of disappointed that the refresh didn't work with that.


----------



## mattheww50 (Feb 13, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Doubt the UL symbol is legit, probably just included it in the slew of symbols because everyone else has one.



UL Symbol isn't legit. If it was Legit there would be an ID next to it. The Sony version has the ID, which is the UL file number for the listing. If you make a UL listed Product, you have to show the listing file number next to the UL symbol, it is spelled out in the UL listing agreement. 

I know because I have been involved in the manufacture of UL listed equipment.


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 14, 2008)

I currently have two Digital Concepts/Sakar 2500mAh NiMH in refresh cycle.

These were bought from WalMart June/2006 last used on New Years Eve in my dSLR and were used until depletion (camera powers down). Despite the lesser known almost "generic" brand I think they are in pretty good condition -
I had charged up the set of 4 on the day - they lasted the entire gig - taking 529 shots - mostly without flash but lots of review (using LCD screen) the batteries powered down the camera during an extended review of the pics at home - this is well in excess of the specs or the reported average of 300-400 shots for 2500mAh NiMH.

Since my strategy is to charge up the set on the day of (or night before) any extended shoot, I haven't charged these since.

I again used one pair - they would individually or as a pair, in any position, start charging fine, and start the refresh cycle fine - ie: no errors.

Observations -

1) Discharge indication - on all the batteries I've tried so far that will do the refresh, I have only seen the bottom segment showing on the battery icon - unlike the progressively downward indiction shown in the instructions or on the back of the card.

2) The instructions say to insert the batteries before plugging in the charger. I have found on mine I can insert a battery any time after it's been plugged in and turn On, and the charger will recognize the new battery, test it, and start charging seemingly fine.

It's well over 1 hour since I started the refresh cycle on these 2 depleted 2500mAh Sakar/Digital Concepts NiMH AAs - and the discharge cycle still has not finished. I'll probably check every 20 mins to see of I can catch the end (or at least see if the charging cycle has started)


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 14, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> Observations -
> 1) Discharge indication - on all the batteries I've tried so far that will do the refresh, I have only seen the bottom segment showing on the battery icon - unlike the progressively downward indiction shown in the instructions or on the back of the card.


 
I take that back...... 
at just under 3 hours I saw one of the battery indicators show completely empty (ie: no segments) while the other still had the bottom one - so perhaps the Kodak Pre-Charged 2100mAh LSD NiMH I used previously in the Refresh didn't have as much charge as I thought?

Anyway - after more than 3 hours but less than 3hr 20min - the charge cycle has started, when I looked the segments were UNeven - one was flashing only the bottom while the other was on the second segment (they are both now on the second - unfortunately I can't remember for sure which was on the lower segment on charge).

I expect these to finish charging in about 2+ to 2.5 hours. Will report back then.

Then will try a freshly/fully charged battery in the refresh cycle and see if it starts with more segments than just the bottom one on discharge.


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 14, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> I expect these to finish charging in about 2+ to 2.5 hours. Will report back then.
> Then will try a freshly/fully charged battery in the refresh cycle and see if it starts with more segments than just the bottom one on discharge.


 
Perhaps I'm now just talking to myself....

Under 2 hours one of the batteries showed full charge - the one that discharged quicker. The other still had the uppermost segment flashing, may be some 10 mins later, with total time still just under 2 hours the charge completed for both.

Either of the freshly charged batteries will now show all the segments on the Refresh discharge cycle (just like the instructions show) - 
and when I press the refresh button again to abort the discharge, will start charging with only the bottom segment flashing, but within moments climb to only flashing the uppermost segment.

The measurements I got on these were 
(FA = Flash Amps - current taken direct with my cheapo DMM set on 10Amp scale) -

_EDIT to ADD_ - the "Flash Amps" on my cheapo DMM always seemed much lower compared to others' reports (by about 2.5x). I am only using these as a relative indicator for the health of the batteries and _NOT_ absolute readings.

1) 1.464V; FA = 3.4A --> 1.425V
2) 1.468V; FA = 4.07A --> 1.455V

compared to the other pair which should be depleted - uncharged -

3) 1.270V; FA = 3.0A -->1.260V
4) 1.273V; FA = 3.0A -->1.265V

The batteries straight off the charger were just lukewarm - ie: only just warm to touch.

I have my other pair 3 & 4 on the refresh cycle now.


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 14, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> I have my other pair 3 & 4 on the refresh cycle now.


 
The discharge cycle finished at about 3 hours again with one indicating "empty" about 12 mins before the other.

Charging took about 2hrs 10 min - with the one that discharged slower reaching "full" about 3 mins earlier (battery #3).

Readings fresh off the charger (again only warm) -

_EDIT to ADD_ - the "Flash Amps" on my cheapo DMM always seemed much lower compared to others' reports (by about 2.5x). I am only using these as a relative indicator for the health of the batteries and _NOT_ absolute readings.

#3 1.445V; FA = 3.75A --> 1.422V
#4 1.467V; FA = 4.18A --> 1.447V

Looks like in this set #2 and #4 are strong, whereas #1 and #3 are weak - with #1 the weakest.

So I attempted to Refresh #1 and #3 - 
BUT #1 showed error.

So I tried it on its own in positions 1 thru 3 it would charge but soon as I pressed Refresh it showed Error - this was not the case earlier when I checked. Perhaps it's because the battery had cooled down? But it managed the refresh fine even when it was depleted.....

Anyway by placing #1 in position 4 then turning on the charger - allowing it to check then start charging - I can press the refresh and start the discharge cycle - indicator shows all segments.

I could then insert battery #3 in another position and it would also check and go into discharge mode (I tried pos 1 & 2 - it is now in pos 2).

The indicator does start with all segments showing and after some minutes the top segment would be gone.

It seems, so far, that the discharge cycle takes about 3 hours regardless of state of charge/depletion level - 
we'll see in about 3 hours, I have been wrong already with guesses.


----------



## Mr Happy (Feb 14, 2008)

Your flash amps seem pretty low, though. I can get nearly 8 amps out of a cheap Chinese cell and about 10 amps out of an Eneloop. Either your cells are bad or your flash amp current is being limited by the high resistance of your meter. Do you have a flash amp reading from a known good cell on the same meter to compare with?


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 15, 2008)

Mr Happy said:


> Your flash amps seem pretty low, though. I can get nearly 8 amps out of a cheap Chinese cell and about 10 amps out of an Eneloop. Either your cells are bad or your flash amp current is being limited by the high resistance of your meter. Do you have a flash amp reading from a known good cell on the same meter to compare with?


 
No, I suspect it's probably the high resistance in the cheapo DMM (link) I'm using. 
eg: eneloop AAs fresh off the charger only read just about 4Amps.
Now I know for certain it's not reliable for higher currents.

I have another meter, which I know is accurate - but that only has currents up to 3Amps. The two meters do agree quite well for lower currents - probably < 2Amps.

So I tend to qualify my readings by pointing out it is a cheapo DMM,
My own use is for relative indication, as opposed to an absolute reading.

Re: discharge time - I was wrong (again) - it's now *4 hours* since the discharge started on batteries 1 & 3 (the lower 2 of the fully charged) and the indicator is still both on the lowest segment. So this going take more time and obviously this proves that it is NOT 3 hours to discharge regardless of state of charge/depletion 
- so either that Kodak Pre-Charged 2100mAh LSD NiMH AA was much lower than I thought, or it manages to discharge faster?


----------



## Mr Happy (Feb 15, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> No, I suspect it's probably the high resistance in the cheapo DMM (link) I'm using.


I measure the higher currents I mentioned using the $2.99 Harbor Freight meter pictured at the bottom of the thread you linked to. I bought a bunch of them. They are pretty neat for the price, aren't they?


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 15, 2008)

Mr Happy said:


> I measure the higher currents I mentioned using the $2.99 Harbor Freight meter pictured at the bottom of the thread you linked to. I bought a bunch of them. They are pretty neat for the price, aren't they?


 
Now that's interesting - I thought for all intents and purposes the Harbor Freight DMM was basically the "same" as the one I got. 

Maybe there's something not right about the 10A scale measurements - like I said the lower currents seem to agree with my old analog meter - but I have always noticed my "Flash Amps" seemed much lower than others report. I'll make a note of that by editing my earlier posts so people are not misled by my "Flash Amps" readings.

Pity I don't have a Harbor Freight close by.

Back to the charger - it took 5hrs 44mins to finish the discharge cycle on these recently fully charged batteries. I had to interrupt and stop the charge after about 48mins as I didn't want to leave this on overnight while I was sleeping.

The charge has started again at 10:47AM - 
at ~10:55am batt3 on segment3 - while batt1 was still on seg2
by 11:03am both on seg3.


----------



## Mr Happy (Feb 15, 2008)

With something like the flash amp measurements the resistance of the test leads could affect the result. I have some leads where the wire is just mechanically attached to the plug by screwing down the cap and is not soldered at all. Over time oxidation would turn that into a high resistance connection. Not good.

My biggest complaint with the Harbor Freight meter is that it doesn't have a zero adjust for resistance measurements. If I touch the probes together it reads about 0.4 - 0.5 ohms before I start.


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 15, 2008)

Mr Happy said:


> With something like the flash amp measurements the resistance of the test leads could affect the result.


 
Thank you for that....

Funny, I was making sure I wasn't doing something wrong/stupid - 
as I have an extra lead attached all the time to the 10A scale socket (as well as the two supplied leads in the other standard sockets). So I removed that lead, replaced it with the supplied lead - and I got even lower readings for my flash amps - so maybe the supplied leads just aren't very good?

Are you using the supplied leads to get your more realistic flash amps?

_EDIT to ADD -_
_*Eureka! - *Thanks Mr Happy - your hint about the leads got me to try my other leads from my old analog meter - I made them up myself - so I know they are old but good/well soldered.... and guess what? my flash amps are now at least getting to be more realistic - eneloop AA just charged _

_1.492V; FA=3.9A --> 1.468V_
_BUT on my "proper" leads FA=8.9A - not quite the 10amps you got but at least closer and more realistic....... _
_better yet, when I cleaned the lead plugs, the flash amps went up to aboout 9.8A... now we're talking._
_a *BIG thank you* for the hint_

Unfortunately I can't get back to the fresh off the charger readings until I do more charging - but I can now give the FA reading at least at the battery's present state........

Back to progress on the charger -

at about 12:30pm the charge finished (I was on-line so wasn't watching) so total (interrupted) charge time was in the region of 2.5hrs which seems reasonable.

Readings fresh off charger 
(note my "Flash Amps" are not accurate absolute measurements, but merely a relative indication of battery state/health see notes in my earlier posts in this thread) -

batt1 1.457V; FA=3.25A --> 1.439V
batt2 1.450V; FA=3.75A --> 1.441V

_EDIT to ADD_ - _*New* Flash Amps reading - about 1.2hrs after charging_

_batt1 FA = 5.7A_
_batt3 FA = 9.0A_

_*So maybe there is something amiss with batt1 and the others are propping it up in the set......._

So despite the extra refresh cycle these remain the lower/weaker of the set of 4.

So far I like this charger a _LOT -_ it seems to work well - as expected - 
the charge cycle inspires confidence that it can at least monitor the charge state - and seems to stop the charge at about the right level. 
Batteries only get lukewarm. 
Mine is silent.

The only things I'm a bit disappointed in is the Refresh - it works fine with healthy batteries - BUT seem not to want to refresh older batteries which is exactly what the refresh would be useful for........ (also the Refresh balked on batt1 as reported above - and I thought batt1 was pretty healthy - but maybe not see * above the Flash Amps was only 5.7A vs 9A of the other battery)

I bought this so that I could charge batteries one or two at a time - which it does fine. With 1 or 2 batteries the charge current is about C/2 - so about 2 hours charge from empty......

For 4 batteries the charge current drops to half that so C/4 which makes it a bit slow - my older charger is at 900mA for 4, so I'll still use that for sets of 4.

The specs over at the Soshine page -

"_Capable of charging 1, 2,3, or 4 batteries at a time._
_Can charge up to 4 AA or 4 AAA NiMH Rechargeable Batteries._
_Includes 4 Soshine 2500 mAh Super NiMH Rechargeable Batteries - Great Batteries _
_Totally automatic selectable Refresh (Condition) Function. _
_LCD Battery Charge Indicator - shows each battery as it charges - shows charge level at a glance. _
_Worldwide voltage capable - 100V ~ 240V AC 50~60 hZ._
_Fully capable of Charging all capacities of AA and AAA NiMh rechargeable batteries._
_Will even charge the higher capacities of the future._
_Automatic analyzes each battery - to determine battery state prior to charging._
_Automatic detection of defective batteries._
_Automatic Charge Level Detection - for termination once your rechargeable batteries are fully charged._
_Automatic Temperature Monitoring - as your rechargeable batteries charge - prevents heat damage. _
_Automatic Cut-off Safety Timer Feature - Protects your rechargeable batteries from over charging_
_Automatic Alkaline Battery detection - prevents charging of non-rechargeable batteries._
_Requires NO heavy AC adapter - Power Supply is built into the S0shine battery charger._
_Includes 6' AC Power Cord that plugs into any standard US style 100V AC outlet._
_AA Charge Current: 1050mA when charging 2 AA rechargeable Batteries - 525mA with 4 AA Batteries _
_AAA Charge Current: 640mA when charging 2 AAA rechargeable Batteries - 320mA with 4 AAA Batteries _
_Can be used Internationally with any suitable Adapter Plug_
_Protective flip up LID with vents for heat disipation as your rechargeable batteries charge._
_Input Power: AC 100~240V 50/60Hz 7 Watts_
_Dimension(mm):150*94*52_
_131g/pcs_ "


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 16, 2008)

Follow Up -

Batt1 was put into Refresh again (3rd time) this time discharge was interrupted twice - periods were approx 2 hours, 1 hour then ~3hours (didn't see the finish).

The battery was definitely warm at the end of Charge (but not "hot") - 

Testing in the charger - passed initial test and started charge (like all batteries so far) and would in this state start the Refresh without errors.

However this time my measurements were -

Batt1 1.438V; FA=8.8A -->1.414V

The FA is a noticable improvement over the 5.7A I got previously and pretty close to the flash amps I was getting with Batt3 - so perhaps the Refresh cycle has helped this Batt1?

_EDIT to ADD_ -

As a check I put Batt1 back in the charger - it passed initial test and started charging (the bottom segment flashes 7 times then they climbed to the top segment only flashing) at under 9 minutes the charge terminated (didn't see the end) - so this looks good for the end of charge detection.


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 16, 2008)

More Follow Up -

To test end of charge detection with more than one battery I put all 4 of the Digital Concepts/Saker 2500mAh NiMH AA that I had used for the Refresh and charge tests back in the charger to charge.

They all passed the initial startup test - batt1 climbed to the top segment within moments (don't forget I only recently charged that one) the others started down at flashing a single segment, then after some minutes climbed to the second segment - not at the same time - when I looked batt4 was still on first segment.

After less than about 40 minutes batt1 and batt4 showed full (batt1 recently charged and batt4 was probably the strongest of the 4). 

Also remember that the charge current for 4 is lower at about C/4 - 525mA. So when batt1&4 reached full, I removed them - a few minutes later batt3 also reached full charge - I removed that as well, and a few minutes later the last one batt2 also indicated full - they were all warm when removed with maybe batt2 the warmest - but again not hot.

So it would seem that the charger does fine on end of charge detection for 1, 2 or 4 batteries (I didn't try 3). 

The fact that the last test with 4 seemed to finish at different times - kind of inpsires confidence that each battery's end of charge is being detected individually.

Like I said previously I like this charger a lot - for the following -

Can charge 1 battery at a time.

Seems to monitor each battery individually.

End of charge is detected for each battery individually.

Refresh - seems to resuscitate a battery (I used it 3 times and saw noticable improvement in flash amps) - 
BUT does not seem to want to work with older batteries - which is a pity since those are exactly the batteries that need Refreshing.

Price - $13.98 shipped would seem like a bargain.


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 17, 2008)

mattheww50 said:


> UL Symbol isn't legit. If it was Legit there would be an ID next to it. The Sony version has the ID, which is the UL file number for the listing. If you make a UL listed Product, you have to show the listing file number next to the UL symbol, it is spelled out in the UL listing agreement.
> I know because I have been involved in the manufacture of UL listed equipment.


 
I wrote e-mail to Soshine to ask if they had UL certification -

Their reply -
--------------------------------------------------------------------
_Re: UL listing for Soshine SC-C3 Charger‏_
_From: (xxx).soshine(at)gmail.com_
_Sent:Sun 2/17/08 9:04 AM_



_2008/2/14, V T :__Hello,_​
_I noticed that your __Soshine LCD Quick Charger SC-C3_​ 

_http://soshine.com.cn/html/Products184.htm_​ 

_now has the *UL* symbol on its packaging __link to photo__ -_​ 

_can you please tell me the __UL (Underwriters Laboratories Inc.)__ listing reference for this product?_​
_Many thanks,_​ 

_-- _​ 

_Vincent _​
_Dear Vincent:_
_so sorry to late email you ,this days in china is new year_
_the C3 's certification we did not the UL cetification ,but we sure we can pass it ,we notice it when design the charger, _
_if custom give a order we can use 6 months pass it._
_if you any question ,please let me known .TKS_
_SILING _
--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 21, 2008)

More follow-up -

The charger will quite happily charge different batteries -
ie: I can have mixed AA and AAA batteries.

When a battery has finished charging - and others still continuing charging - I can remove the fully charged battery and insert another battery to charge - I can see the initial test, then the newly inserted battery will start charging - the other charging batteries appear undisturbed.

So this is a very versatile independent channel charger.

For 1 to 2 batteries it's about C/2 for 2100mAh NiMH AA - 
which is great for my Kodak Pre-Charged (LSD) 2000-2100mAh and eneloops 1900-2000mAh
and just over C/2 for AAA NiMH - I have 1000mAh Digital Concepts/Sakar and 700-800mAh eneloops.

This charger has turned out to be just the thing I needed to be able to charge 1 or 2 batteries quickly and "kindly".

Only disappointment was the inability to refresh sad old batteries - which are the one most in need of Refresh.


----------



## wildstar87 (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone had success charging 2700ma batts in this? I saw reports on DX that it can't do it for some odd reason. I have some Titanium 2700s that I would want to be able to charge.


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 26, 2008)

wildstar87 said:


> Anyone had success charging 2700ma batts in this? I saw reports on DX that it can't do it for some odd reason. I have some Titanium 2700s that I would want to be able to charge.


 
I am no battery or charger expert - 
but I don't see why this charger would not charge batteries of 2700mAh capacity. 
(I only have capacities up to 2500mAh)

Soshine's web page on this charger

"_Fully capable of Charging all capacities of AA and AAA NiMh rechargeable batteries._
_Will even charge the higher capacities of the future._ "

I can't think of any charger that can instantly and accurately determine a battery's capacity (if any could, then probably every single person interested in chargers here on CPF would buy one) and disable itself if it was 2700mAh - sounds like magic if it could. 

I think that report was either a bad charger, or if it charges other batteries - then those 2700mAh batteries were bad.


----------



## Yapo (Jul 2, 2008)

I recently got this charger(took a month to get to me from KD) same as shown in the pics, I loaded it up with 4 energizer 2500mah nimh AA's and it took about 6hr+ before the light turned off. 
I took them off the charger and i decided to measure the voltage my DMM and they all read 2.0V+ i was suprised to see it so high as my old 15hr energizer charger usually left them at about 1.5V+ off the charger. 
I checked the voltages again a few hours later and they read about 1.6V+...

Is this normal/safe?


----------



## Mr Happy (Jul 2, 2008)

You should check your DMM. I'm not sure that it's possible for a NiMH cell to read more than 1.5 V open circuit.

When you charge a cell at high rates (e.g. 1C) then the voltage reached just before the -ΔV termination signal is detected might get close to 1.6 V, but this voltage drops rapidly once charging stops. The normal voltage of a cell "hot off the charger" is about 1.45 V.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 2, 2008)

Yapo said:


> I loaded it up with 4 energizer 2500mah nimh AA's and it took about 6hr+ before the light turned off.
> I took them off the charger and i decided to measure the voltage my DMM and they all read 2.0V+ i was suprised to see it so high as my old 15hr energizer charger usually left them at about 1.5V+ off the charger.
> I checked the voltages again a few hours later and they read about 1.6V+...


 
As Mr Happy said this sounds _WRONG._

Although 6 hours sounds about right for 4x 2500mAh capacity (when these are depleted/empty) - 
since the charge current is 525mA for 4x AA NiMH -
2500/525 x1.2 = 4.8 x 1.2 = 5.71 hrs

BUT 2+Volts sounds very wrong.

The highest voltage straight off the charger I've recorded in this review was 1.577V and 1.591V - _BUT_ these were with NiMHs which are very marginal (flash amps < 1.0A!!! - most people would have thrown these away.... see post #*4*). 
Mostly I recorded less than 1.5V.

I just checked the voltage during charging - I used a NiMH that was at about 1.4V open circuit - during charging the voltage fluctuated (due to "pulse" charging?) between about 1.46V to 1.67V.

Have you tried charging any other NiMH - to determine if it is the charger or those Energizer 2500mAh?

If you are going to try charging again. Try just one known good NiMH - note the capacity - it should reach termination at about capacity/1050 - eg: a 2000mAh should reach termination in about 2 hours - keep an eye on the charge progress check at 1 hour, 2 hr then about every 10 minutes (check for heat - if the battery is getting _HOT_ then stop the charge - the battery should get warm - perhaps distinctly/noticably warm but *not* _HOT_) - if the charger has not terminated by about 3 hours - I would say the charger has missed termination and stop the charge.


----------



## Yapo (Jul 2, 2008)

hmm i just checked the AA's again and 2 of them which i've known dont last long have already dropped to 1.3V while the other which i havent used yet is at 1.5V. I also checked the voltage of my lithium rechargables and the numbers seemed abit high as well so maybe it is just my DMM as the battery may be low...i'll try changing it and see and also charge some more batteries.

thx.

EDIT: yep after replacing the battery the readings are lower now as they should be...1.1V and 1.3V respectively...now to see they voltage of freshly charged ones...

I just finished charging 2 2500mah energizer AA...they took over 3hrs to fully charge and they were really hot when i took them off...cool enough to hold but if you squeezed them in your hand they did feel too hot for comfort. Both AA's read 1.5V

I'm pretty sure they werent that hot when i pulled off 4 of them the first time so i guess i'll stick to charging 4 at a time when possible although it had finished charging for awhile before i took them off...


----------

